# Additional habiation door lock for Autosleeper Executive



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi I have been looking at getting an extra lock for our habitation door, and having looked at a few online, am now a bit confused, so any advise as to which one to get and obviously easy to attach would also be very helpful please.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Habitation door lock*

I've not got much chance of a door lock when I can't spell "Habitation" habiation??? whats that!!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Had ours fitted here:
http://www.harrisonlocks.co.uk/

The shop is in Worcester, but when we had ours done, we went to the chap's home near Redditch. I believe he has moved somewhere else in the area since, but it's not far from Oxfordshire.

Philip


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Jeanluc

Just located a mobile caravan/motorhome specialist who advertises in the CC mag, and only lives about 10 miles from us and he is coming next saturday to have a look and advise us and hopefully fit at a later date.


----------

